# What should I order?



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Last spring I bought 60 chicks to raise and sell. Barred Rock, Red Star and Americauna.
Next spring I am looking to order around 100. What three breeds of egg layers would you suggest that I should order?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If your in it for selling hatchery chicks I guess just go by supply and demand. What breeds are hot in your area.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Well if I was buying chicks for laying (in my area) I would be looking for Black Australorps, Brown Leghorns, Cream Legbars, and Rhode Island Reds. If I lived somewhere colder that list would be completely different. What state do you live in?


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Live in Nj near the Pa. Border ( west central NJ)
Just looking for opinions! Thanks


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Does it get very cold there?


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Usually have mostly mild winters, but February can get a bit frigid for two weeks.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I would get some: BBS Ameraucanas - Olive Eggers - FBC Marans - BGBL Brahmas - BLR Wyandottes - Welsummers. The list could go on and on for me, lol. But if you are interested in any of these breeds I know some very good places you could get them from.  You've probably noticed, but I'm in to rare breeds. If you have any questions about any of these breeds or any I haven't listed just let me know.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Barred rocks and brahmas are my favorites out of my birds


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I would suggest RIR, Leghorn, California gray/white, red/black star, or Ameraucana.
Just my opinion, though!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok, I just realized that you was raising to sell. You would probably want a chicken that grows fast and wouldn't consume much feed. I would recommend the White or Brown Leghorn ( there is a high demand for them down here). Barred Rocks sell pretty well also. (They sell good down here anyway)


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Hybrid laying chickens do very well also.


----------

